
Show HN: Spectroomz – Freelancing Platform for Autistics and Aspies - erikbrodch
https://www.spectroomz.com/
======
erikbrodch
80% of autistic adults are unemployed or underemployed! In the next 10 years
over 1M autistics will make the transition into adulthood (about 40%-60% with
NO intellectual disability), only in the US. US autism costs are over US$ 268
BN annually, a big portion of it due to loss of productivity. Ever since my
son was diagnosed (at age 3.5, he is now 4.5) I was researching what will his
biggest challenges. Employment is a big one. I had two solutions in mind. The
first one is helping companies become autistic-friendly (some companies are
doing it) and by doing so increasing the employment rates. After long
research, I wrote the lean guide to hire your first autistic employee
([https://hackernoon.com/how-to-hire-your-first-autistic-
emplo...](https://hackernoon.com/how-to-hire-your-first-autistic-
employees-z7r737of)), it even includes a Trello board. I reached out to
hundreds of diversity and inclusion directors but very quickly noticed they
don’t prioritize this high enough (I’m sure they want to, but they have other
factors). In addition, I talked to many autistic adults who told me they wish
they could work remotely. It will save them the difficulties they experience
with the traditional hiring process (especially the interviews) + the
socializing associated with meeting other employees every day, attending
company events, etc. That leads me to my second solution, a freelancing
platform for autistic people. I’m currently at startup school and just
launching the MVP version, which is an autistic-friendly job/project posting
process, a place to apply as a freelancer, a closed Facebook group for
freelancers where I'll post jobs (also via email if you don't like FB), and
Airtable to manage projects and applicants. If your company is open to take 1
or 2 freelancing projects (mainly writing, design or admin support, but any
category works), it will be great if you’ll be early adopters. I’m here for
questions.

Arik

